# Indecent exposure?????



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

What is your idea on this. I live on an inland lake. I do my share of ice fishing. The problem I have is with the fisherman who think they need to drink a few beers while fishing and then pee right out in the open with no consideration of who might be watching.

Is this something that is considered indecent exposure? I feel it is inconsiderate of the people living on the lake. It may be a case of only a few acting like slobs but what of the example it sets? 

Let me know your thoughts.

Ken


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am curious what others think on this also. You know, it's not always about the beer. Some people have to go more than others, even a drink of water can set it off. What is one supposed to do ?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Let me know your thoughts.


All depends upon the gender and conditioning of the offender. :lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Quit watchin'  and start fishin'.   :lol:

Coffee, coke, beer, water, at my age they all put the pressure on, I normally have a few paint buckets with me so's I can go in da Shappell or flip the lid on the Trap and do my business, 'specially if there's a crowd. But, if out away from everybody w/ a few buddies well I just walk off a ways and turn my back to 'em.

Besides I don't want all dem women ta come outta dem lakeside cottages an chasin' me down.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm sure the advantages of owning waterfront property outweigh the disadvantages. I'd think that this is something you'll have to put up with unless you supply the icefishing public with a port-a-john.

If you have someone ticketed for urinating in public, I believe it is a considered a sex crime and they will be added to the sexual offenders registry list, which will probably haunt them for the rest of their lives.. 

Seems pretty harsh to me.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

ESOX said:


> All depends upon the gender and conditioning of the offender. :lol:



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I can live with the #1 but draw the line at #2......:SHOCKED::yikes:

Shoot as old as I am all I have to do is look at some water and I have to go.........


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

If you got to go, you got to go. 

I am usually discreet depending on where I am and who might be watching.(I'm not offended but someone else might be) If you got a shanty, an empty bottle would do inside. If not, depends how close I am to someones house or whatever. Everyone does pee sometime in thier lives, I would not look if offended plain and simple.




wally-eye said:


> I can live with the #1 but draw the line at #2......:SHOCKED::yikes:


#1 is sterile but #2 has e-coli potential.

I usually have a plastic grocery bag or 2 with me (for #2) and a 5-gal. bucket. Bag it and take it home for proper disposal.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

All I do is bring a big gator aid bottle and I have a portapotty. People standing out on the ice taking a leak only helps the tree huggers with their cause.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dont look, or quit fishing....For Pete's sake its a bodily function..What do you think the animals think when your out in the woods deer hunting and have to take a number 2....*


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I knew we would be all over the board on this. Everyone has to go sometime. You ideas are great. Being discreet is the best answer.

Happy New Year!!!!

Ken


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Magnet said:


> I'm sure the advantages of owning waterfront property outweigh the disadvantages. I'd think that this is something you'll have to put up with unless you supply the icefishing public with a port-a-john.
> 
> If you have someone ticketed for urinating in public, I believe it is a considered a sex crime and they will be added to the sexual offenders registry list, which will probably haunt them for the rest of their lives..
> 
> Seems pretty harsh to me.


I work in road construction, sometimes there is not a porta john handy and we open a truck door and relieve ourselves. A hot topic at last springs safety meeting was urinating in public was indeed considered a sex crime and would get you added to the sexual offenders registry list, which is permanent !Careful guys, someone with a grudge and a video camera, or simply too much time on thier hands, could indeed make things miserable.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, let's use our heads here and I bet we can come up with a few ideas on how to fix this. For example:

What if we painted the offending appendiges red? Whala, can't see em anymore just like the Cajun line. Course some will use much more paint than others which brings in the question, why are they messin round ice fishing when they could be elsewhere?

See where I am goin here? :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I think Kens point of this thread is the people that live on the lake that have to witness this from their front rooms..........

Being discreet is the word for the day....


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

This issue is about Lawyers making money. They just keep ratcheting up the penalties for "crimes" so people will have to hire a lawyer to fight the charges. I think the law about peeing in public and the sex offended list is just rediculous. I can tell the difference between someone wagging their richard in my face for jollies, and someone descretely relieving themselves. 

I also walk for my health, and sometimes my walks go for 2-hrs through the country side. I need to drink water, because I'm excersizing, and I sometimes need to relieve myself, again, descretely behind a tree where no one can see me. But each time I do I'm "exposing myself" to the lawyers for their enrichment. It's just plain wrong. 

I also can't believe we live in an America where it's illegal to fish and drink beer????? What's next..... outlaw apple pie????

Perhaps as ice fisherman we should consider carrying a reclosable jug with us on the ice so we can take our urine to a proper place for disposal, but we shouldn't have to leave the ice to pee or hold it till we go home.

I'll pee descretely, and the rest of you please turn your head. Thanks


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Wally-eye---being discreet is the answer.

Ken


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Standing in the middle of a lake and taking a leak is not Indecent Exposure, while walking up the back porch of a house, waving at the occupants, pointing to your Johnson and taking a leak would be.

Public Urination and Indecent Exposure are not the same thing.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> I think Kens point of this thread is the people that live on the lake that have to witness this from their front rooms..........



If I'm out on the lake , and someone is watching me from a cottage , they might see what I'm doing , but they'll never see what I'm doing it with ! :yikes:


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I just kneel down behind my shanty about a fott from it and go there. No one can see anything, and the pee never tocuhes the shanty. This is the best way to do it. I think that standing there in the open is ridiculous when there's always something to conceal yourself just a little bit.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm fortunate to be able to hunt/fish on my own property. Whew!....what a relief.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

wolverine301 said:


> Last weekend I was releiving myself after fishing through the 5 layers to find the little fella. Unfortunately there was pressure at bottom restricting the flow. Needless to say when I thought I was done I wasn't and when the pressure was removed the rest was history...made for a cold walk in.
> 
> In short I peed my pants...and I wasn't even drunk yet.
> 
> Don't know if theis is relevant to the thread but it was funny nonetheless.



lol thats to much man but funny sorry bout the cold walk .......i also go in the shanty when fishing alone. but when your out point away and shoot


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

mjmmusser said:


> I usually try to go inside the shanty if it is #1. #2 I try to make it to the shore if I can.
> 
> OFFTOPIC: I used to fish with a guy who wasn't afraid to #2 right next to you in the shanty. The last time I ice fished with him was about 10 years ago, and I vowed never again.
> I was stuck in the middle of the shanty between 'ol Willie and my grandfather, and he say uh-oh. The next thing you know his snow suit is to the floor and his *ss is on his bucket (mind you, there was no liner in the bucket). Well he starts grunting like he's giving birth to a litter of piglets when all of a sudden this god-awful, rancid, cockroach killing smell rolls through the shanty. It was so bad that I still to this date swear I saw crapcicles hanging from the roof of the shanty. Needless to say, I fished outside for the rest of the day and was afraid to ride back home in the truck with him.


:lol::lol::lol:

I'm studying and told my buddies your story...we got a real kick outta that story...especially the litter of piglet comment...hilarious


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

The worst part that I forgot to include was after he was done he walked outside and used an ice scoop to partially fill his bucket with water. Then he swirled it around a couple times, dumped it out, then went back in the shanty and sat on it. 
Later when we packed up, without a second of thought, he picked all the perch up that he was throwing out from under the door to keep and threw them in his bucket.:SHOCKED::coco:
Thats how "chocolate perch" are made!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Man , thats freakin hilarious and disgusting . Did you have to help fillet those crap soiled fish ? I hope not . Dont ever invite me to a fish fry with that guy .


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Heck, I won't even go to a fish fry at his place. Dare we say "fondue anyone?"

Oh, while I'm thinking about it, I got another indecent exposure story.

A month ago I was up north fishing Skegemog. Fishing was slow and I all of a sudden got the urge to pull a #1. Well we didn't have the shanty up so I piled up the ice from my hole and knelt down. 

I just got started when I hear this snowmobile making its way across the lake. So I look over my shoulder, it was headed straight for me. In an instant, and a few dribbles in my bibs, I pinched it off and zipped up just as the sled pulled up within 10 feet of me. 

It was the DNR!

Well we had a little laugh when I had mistaken what he asked. I thought he said "What were you doing," when in fact he said "How are you doing." I told him, "I just got zipped up in time." He laughed, turned around, and started to head towards my friends and said, "Go ahead and finish." 

I decided not to since "Mr. Happy" is kinda shy and I didn't want to be led into an arrest.

I just stood up, pulled out my wallet, and let him proceed to check my fishing license. He went on his way to give some paper out to the next group on the lake. I thought for sure I had a ticket coming for indecent exposure.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

When sitting in the shanties there is much time to tell stories, and there are many ways to tell your shanty partner you have to step outside. This is one shanty story you can pass on when fish aren't biting.

The Polite way to Pee
During one of her daily classes, a teacher trying to teach good manners, asked her students the following question: "Michael, if you were on a date having dinner with a nice young lady, how would you tell her that you have to go to the bathroom?" Michael said, "Just a minute I have to go pee." The teacher responded by saying, "That would be rude and impolite. What about you Sherman, how would you say it?" Sherman said, "I am sorry, but I really need to go to the bathroom. I'll be right back." "That's better, but it's still not very nice to say the word bathroom at the dinner table. And you, little Edward, can you use your brain for once and show us your good manners?" "I would say: Darling, may I please be excused for a moment? I have to shake hands with a very dear friend of mine, whom I hope to introduce you to after dinner." The teacher fainted.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

Hamilton Reef
The Polite way to Pee
During one of her daily classes said:


> thats good lol........


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

^^^:lol:


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have known people who got a ticket for take'n a pee on the roadside but not on the ice. When I have heard stories about people calling the law on someone peeing on the ice, it involved someone waggleing it at a woman who was watching from a channel front home. Not a very smart move! I always try to walk away from others and face away them and any cottages. If they can still see mine then have a really good telescope! As for going #2 I've only had to do that once on the ice and I went well up into the brush. I had friend that crapped in his suit hood once though, now that was funny! I remember one year when this old guy that used to go with us just walked out about 70 - 80 yrds and took a dump right out in the open. We of course avoided that area the rest of the winter!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

.... don't think twice...

When in doubt, I'll whip it out. 
I got me in a rock'n'roll band It's a free for all ... Oooooh Baby! 
<----<<<


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

fishnfeathers said:


> All I do is bring a big gator aid bottle and I have a portapotty. People standing out on the ice taking a leak only helps the tree huggers with their cause.


Interesting. I'm curious as a tree hugger who fishes all year round, and has been known to pee from time to time, what cause that is? That people who resort to the "tree hugger" argument shouldn't be allowed to pee on the ice?


----------

